
Top level await has made it to stage 3 of tc39 - saranshk
https://github.com/tc39/proposal-top-level-await
======
karmakaze
Totally makes sense. Let all execution be in coroutines like Go and you can
await/context switch cheaply anywhere. Why have two kinds where only one can
do some things.

------
ncmncm
Apparently this is something involving Javascript.

